# Idiots at Tawas McDonalds



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Anyone know who the morons were who were parked in front of the Tawas McDonalds a few weeks ago showing off their bloody shot up ducks to whomever happened to drive by in the parking lot? Not the most appetizing thing and not real appropriate for small kids to see. They had a gm truck and a boat with one of those muck motors on it. Three goofy looking guys laughing and waving their little dead ducks around and goofing off like they were drunk. I'm not a duck hunter but they were pissing a few people off and making all duck hunters look bad.


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Just another black eye on the sport that the "antis" are all to keep to pick up on.


----------



## DRHUNTER (Sep 15, 2002)

I would not be surprised if it was Antis. Think about it.


----------



## kayakpirate (Nov 8, 2011)

Flatlanders!


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I can almost bet i know who it was. If it was a gray gm and a sneak boat being used as a layout boat. Tall guy ,curly hair, beard. I know all the guys he hunts with from way back. We all went to high school together and still communicate during duck season. He just bought the mud motor and flat bottom. Last year he used his ranger bass boat. Super nice guy but lacks alot of common sense. I know his sneak/layout dumped two guys overboard last season at au gres on a rough day and lost both there shotguns. Glad no one died. Which has something to be said if you want to layout hunt big water, have the right equipment and or knowledge of the big lake. He has even had the nerve after i took him out a couple times last season to start a word of mouth guide service and hunt some spots i put him on. He has alot of problems i disagree with but he does alot of good things too. I will let him know. He is the type of person if you find him hunting or fishing a favorite of yours spot on a lake, tell him to move and he would no questions asked. Affraid of confrontation unlike me. Again i will take your complaint and pass it on to him.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I am not defending him by anymeans but why didnt you just confront him then and there. I bet he would have apoligized and went on his way.


----------



## R.J.M. (Jun 10, 2007)

Sure it wasn't one CWAC member from each of the three zones :yikes:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Where is the line of appropriate vs inappropriate?

Granted I was not there, but the way it sounds they were holding stuff up for pics? If so people need to be less sensitive. Maybe people should stop putting deer on top their cars because it might offend someone?

Unless, they were cleaning ducks right in the parking lot, having dead ducks visible to passer by's seems more like the offended persons problem to deal with.

In the above, you have a hunter complaining about seeing dead ducks


----------



## rosimike (Mar 10, 2011)

A kid wins and gets a trophy waves it around ya ya ya.....A woman gets a crown and waves to the crowd yeppie yeppie!!I'm trying to eat my lunch and your kids screaming and snot running down his face ..This offends me....but I sit there and eat my lunch shaking my head.So your saying a guy taking pictures of a dead duck or playing with a dead duck offends...you..Instead I'm offended""the new phrase of the year"...You could have said ""looks like they had a great day".Now a days seems like everyone is offended by what people say or do.Life is to short enjoy it and spread joy.Maybe life would be a little better.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Tough to judge sitting here as i didnt see the happenings in person. But if there were dead ducks on a boat and thats offending, then that is too bad for anyone that seen it. Its a hunters right to shoot and take game. And in the process, its gonna be bloody. Facts of life. And if you dont like it, look the other way...I get so sick of people worrying about what others are doing and complaining on here about it. Particularly if theyre doing nothing wrong, even though it may be wrong or offensive to someone in someone elses eyes. I personally find that if i have a pile of dead ducks on my tailgate more people are curious and interested in them than appalled as most rarely ever get the opportunity to observe a game bird up close. It can gain interest as much interest as you say it deters or puts a black eye on it.

Now, like i said, i say this with the thought of hunters having dead ducks. If theyre doing something inappropriate, then thats an all together different issue. But having some bloody ducks is far from a crime.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

rosimike said:


> A kid wins and gets a trophy waves it around ya ya ya.....A woman gets a crown and waves to the crowd yeppie yeppie!!I'm trying to eat my lunch and your kids screaming and snot running down his face ..This offends me....but I sit there and eat my lunch shaking my head.So your saying a guy taking pictures of a dead duck or playing with a dead duck offends...you..Instead I'm offended""the new phrase of the year"...You could have said ""looks like they had a great day".Now a days seems like everyone is offended by what people say or do.Life is to short enjoy it and spread joy.Maybe life would be a little better.




Perfect opportunity to influence the McDonalds audience by saying "looks like they had a great day" as you said. Most of the time peole are sheep, all it would take is a comment like yours to swing how they were looking at the situation.

As Mike illuded to above, lead by example.


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

Not to beat up on you SL, but why post this after stewing on it for three weeks? 
I agree we should have respect for the animals we kill (opps I mean "harvest"). But could this display have been akin to a deer Hunter with his spiker strapped to his Ford Fusion?

Sent from my VS910 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Nothing I love more than walking into a restaurant with face paint on dripping blood..


----------



## someone11 (Mar 15, 2009)

I see peoples points of view on this...if deer hunters can show off their deer...why cant we show off our ducks. I agree. BUT... I think ducks get more of the "cute" rap from non hunters and they would rather not see a dead bloodied up duck before they go and eat. Just like why we cant shoot doves in michigan. People view them as a "pretty bird" and one that should be used for viewing purposes only, not table fare or for harvest.


----------



## rentalrider (Aug 8, 2011)

all I'll add is that my daughter thinks cows are cuter than ducks. maybe we should put a pic of a slaughtered cow next to the #1 Big Mac meal?  Unless these guys were being disrespectful I see nothing wrong with it personally. When my youngest shot his first duck he carried that bloody thing around to show EVERYONE at the launch, parking lot and my wife's work. Perspective?


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Ya, they can do it but still a tool move imo
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Don't remember the truck color but it was a gm and had a duck decal on the back glass so I am sure they were not antis. They were tossing the ducks around like they were looking at each other's ducks or something. Again, they are free to do whatever goofy activities they want, but why do it right in front of a friggin' restaurant? The drunk looking guy was waving and making silly faces to people going past and crap. What a bunch of morons. Shoulda called the law on them I guess. My young daughters who were with me are deer hunters and even they were saying those guys are idiots.


----------



## lastflight (Aug 16, 2005)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Don't remember the truck color but it was a gm and had a duck decal on the back glass so I am sure they were not antis. They were tossing the ducks around like they were looking at each other's ducks or something. Again, they are free to do whatever goofy activities they want, but why do it right in front of a friggin' restaurant? The drunk looking guy was waving and making silly faces to people going past and crap. What a bunch of morons. * Shoulda called the law on them I guess*. My young daughters who were with me are deer hunters and even they were saying those guys are idiots.


What laws did you observe them breaking?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Sasquatch Lives said:


> Don't remember the truck color but it was a gm and had a duck decal on the back glass so I am sure they were not antis. They were tossing the ducks around like they were looking at each other's ducks or something. Again, they are free to do whatever goofy activities they want, but why do it right in front of a friggin' restaurant? The drunk looking guy was waving and making silly faces to people going past and crap. What a bunch of morons. Shoulda called the law on them I guess. My young daughters who were with me are deer hunters and even they were saying those guys are idiots.



No doubt there are certain aspects to hunting that are appropriate to not flaunt in front of the general public, but I still don't see how messing with some ducks in a parking lot should be hid. The more you hide the more powerful the people you are hiding from become. If the issue is just seeing dead animals is inappropriate, then I disagree totally.


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably not the best photo back drop or place to show off, agreed. It could of been worse and actually noteworthy had you said the person decided to drop trow and proceeded to shuck a Deuce in front of the place. (Which there are already laws against) If its dead animals bothering you that much well you may want to ponder that chicken sandwich or happy meal a bit. Consider an out of context quote excerpt from Aldo Leopold, "There is danger in supposing that lunch comes from McDonald's, and the other that the heat comes from the furnace."

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------

